# NEW Custom Built Landscape, Backgrounds & Decor



## EXO Landscapes (Nov 16, 2010)

Hello reptile forum members,

We have set up our new company EXO Landscapes that builds landscapes, backgrounds and decor for exotic animals. We want to bring you a product that's practical and unique with all the cost effective benefits. Take a visit to our website at www.exolandscapes.co.uk and there you can order a preset design that we have created in any size or design, or design your own by supplying us with all the information required, with capabilities to upload your images/pictures/drawings for us to understand better of your design and animal requirements. We encourage you to be creative and to develop a product with us that you can call unique, that will benefit you and your pet.

As we are so new we appreciate all of your feedback and questions and to take this oppertunity to thank you.


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

great idea for the non-builder of backgrounds and decor for the critters esp' when it comes to that little bit of decor you want for the viv/tank and having it custom made to fit in where you want.

so if planning for a waterfall feature and size given i assume you have to consider pump size and strength etc to incorporate into the build or would you leave that to the designer?

good luck with this venture.


----------



## EXO Landscapes (Nov 16, 2010)

Thank you, when it comes to adding additional elements such as waterfalls, depending on what you’d like, if it be a high flow waterfall or somewhat of a trickle, we would design and incorporate a suitable pump and placement depending on the size.


----------



## ExoticInsectsUK (Nov 15, 2008)

Hello it all looks good but do you not think exo will sue you?
I would change your name before they find out they will have exo as there trade mark. They have spent millions on there brand & will sue you for ripping off there name.

Other then that custom built backgrounds is a good idea.
To build them your self its very time consuming & messy & you have good prices.

Do you sell bulk trade prices


----------



## seanw21 (Jul 22, 2010)

Brilliant idea, i think i may be giving you an order when i get my new tank sorted.
Good Luck


----------



## Freakinfreak (May 13, 2009)

Seconded. Exo is already a brand, they can and most likely will attempt to sue you.

Good luck : victory:


----------



## kelboy (Feb 10, 2009)

I've just had a quick look at the Exo Terra site and it appears that the registered trademark is "Exo Terra", not the word "Exo". I don't believe it is possible to trademark a word, or prefix, such as "exo-", meaning "outside". 

Although, I could be completely wrong.


----------



## volly (Mar 6, 2009)

They look fantastic and decent prices too.

I'd deffo check up on the whole "exo" thing though - best to be safe rather than sorry.

Good luck with the venture


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

"exo"-whatever can be used by anyone. the name exo-xxxxx would not infringe any trademark law(which seems to be the case here) unless already in use by a firm with said title. tho exo itself by the way, would. being registered is another thing tho' :whistling2:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

EXO is registered, Intellectual Property Office - Results but it isn't Exo-Terra which is registered to Hagan Intellectual Property Office - Results


----------



## Freakinfreak (May 13, 2009)

Meko said:


> EXO is registered, Intellectual Property Office - Results but it isn't Exo-Terra which is registered to Hagan Intellectual Property Office - Results


It's the internet intelect :flrt:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

i got a search button off Santa.


----------

